
Gogs – Contributing Code - dvdyzag
https://github.com/gogits/gogs/wiki/Contributing-Code
======
tvon
a) I had not heard of gogs, interesting. I do love the sheer number of options
we currently have for developer oriented services.

b) I don't understand why this particular link has been submitted. Is there
anything remarkable here, or some context I'm missing?

~~~
eljimmy
I'm guessing they're trying to get people to contribute to the project.

------
TheDong
Unfortunately, regardless what the wiki says, the CR is not strict and because
of that the code quality is not that great.

I also think the biggest issue when contributing to this project is that the
owner clearly does not speak english as a first language. I know that doesn't
invalidate the quality of his code (though the quality speaks for itself as
not great) nor his feedback (though it makes it harder to understand), but his
poor english results in everything just being _harder_.

~~~
leonardinius
I don't read it as legit critics. It's OK what some projects have core team
members coming from different cultures. I find it fascinating and think we
should embrace that.

On the other hand, it could be read as something between the lines: "the
project actually is not community driven/owned and all the code must get
accepted by single person. and you see some personal difficulties there, just
because of language/culture barrier".. In that case, yeah, I see your point.

------
alpb
I really wonder why did this end up in the front page. The homepage of the
repo would be a lot interesting.

